

Mysterious FCC filings hints at new version of Google Glass - oldskewlcool
http://americans.org/2015/07/05/fcc-filing-reveals-google-readying-new-version-of-google-glass/

======
mark_l_watson
I thought their explorer prototype product was interesting, but the problem
persists that many people will not want to interact with people wearing
glasses with embedded video cameras. By law in some countries there has to be
an some indicator when the camera is capturing data but the visual indicator
probably makes some other people more uncomfortable or angry.

